# Snowblower light kit?



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I have an MTD 31AE611D120 and would like to attach an LED light to it for blowing snow at night. Any ideas? How can I wire it to the engine? Or perhaps one with a rechargeable battery?

This one looks good, but it appears to also need a wiring harness?








Amazon.com: Zmoon Led Light Bar 7in Signal Row Light Bar 60W 6000lm Spot Flood Combo Off Road Light, Waterproof Slim Light Bar for SUV Jeep ATV Boat (2 Pack) : Automotive


Buy Zmoon Led Light Bar 7in Signal Row Light Bar 60W 6000lm Spot Flood Combo Off Road Light, Waterproof Slim Light Bar for SUV Jeep ATV Boat (2 Pack): Light Bars - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

That's way more light than you really need imo... and not sure if that machine can support. Others will chime in.

FWIW I have an 18w LED on the Mighty Yanmarrrrr and I can see just fine.


----------



## Bud Stambaugh (Feb 9, 2020)

The size of the light is limited to the generator output (if yours has one) then you need a bridge rectifier and capacitors, to change from ac current to dc. I did mime last year from a search I did here. Search "led light" and there are many threads. If you don't have a generator you will either need to change the flywheel and add a generator or run it off a battery.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

You can add a light kit if you can find the parts to add to the motor if yours does not have it. I don't know how much power it would put out though. 

However, with the advent of battery operated LED lights, you can probably spend $10 for a magnet / bolt on light with regular alkaline type batteries, and much less hassle.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

As others mentioned, if your snow blower doesn't have a generator installed, the best route is probably to utilize some sort of bright LED bicycle headlight. They are often times rechargable these days as well. You can't beat that kind of a setup for minimal effort, and it should last for hours of use as well just as with long night bike rides.


----------



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your help. I've located this bike light, which appears to be like all the others, in that it expects to be mounted to a handlebar. It doesn't appear to have an adjustable mount for the handles of a snowblower. It also has a separate battery pack which must be mounted in some way.









Amazon.com : Weihao Bike Light, 6000 Lumen 5 LED Bicycle Headlight, Waterproof Mountain Bike Front Light Headlamp with 6400mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack, AC Charger : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Weihao Bike Light, 6000 Lumen 5 LED Bicycle Headlight, Waterproof Mountain Bike Front Light Headlamp with 6400mAh Rechargeable Battery Pack, AC Charger : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





Am I on the right track? Do you have any particular recommendations?


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I know nothing of what constitutes the "greatest and best" of sweet cycling mods and lights but I did a quick Amazon search and found this light, which has no separate battery pack and also has what appears to be a more solid, non-elastic handlebar mount. You might want to look for something more along the lines of this. https://www.amazon.com/victagen-Hea...SVDX,B07GJC17KF,B08DS5F6HS&srpt=BICYCLE_LIGHT


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

OR you have something like this that has a magnetic base (stick it on your auger housing) and can also double as a shop light when you need it elsewhere. I like this idea. https://www.amazon.com/OYOCO-Rechar...R,B07JR8M6JT,B089G5FHRK,B00K8V2VD0,B07G313J2L


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

HOLY COW! 6000 lumens? That is going to be pretty darn bright. You could probably get away with something around 1000 lumens without too much trouble. 

I installed an upgraded led module from Terralux into my 6-D maglite. Actually it was 2 different ones, a 750 lumen and a 1000 lumen. They are extremely bright. I can light up about 500 or more feet ahead of me when walking.

You are on the right track, but I imagine that you would only need to use it on the low light mode for blowing. I may look into something similar then. One word of caution, I would not store that battery on the machine. If it were to short out and catch fire (heaven forbid), you would not want it close to the gas tank. Store the battery somewhere away from flammable material and just put it on the blower when needed.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, remember , you will be in a very reflective white environment .... wont need very much lumens, as even a regular flashlight will give you great reflective light over the area.

I personally never needed any light, but a couple of my blowers came with a light built in.


----------



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Blaine B. said:


> OR you have something like this that has a magnetic base (stick it on your auger housing) and can also double as a shop light when you need it elsewhere. I like this idea. https://www.amazon.com/OYOCO-Rechargeable-Waterproof-Spotlights-Floodlights/dp/B072L21B5G/ref=sr_1_27?crid=PSUJZ5J9PHRX&dchild=1&keywords=rechargeable+light+for+mower&qid=1635950889&qsid=142-9236066-3158237&sprefix=rechargeable+light+for+mower,aps,94&sr=8-27&sres=B08DS5F6HS,B07281JJQK,B09FT71TPS,B07JLGQH98,B087TYX8Q1,B087V2Q9BQ,B092D645T7,B087V28KBD,B06XW8WK6Q,B08JPBL4RR,B074WR4Z2P,B00WE46ZWC,B08DR4ZGRN,B07J336B3R,B08YNFQ5YS,B097NXL16R,B07JR8M6JT,B089G5FHRK,B00K8V2VD0,B07G313J2L


Yeah, that's perfect, thanks. I have the non-magnetic version of this already. Definitely like the idea of being able to use it elsewhere.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

gossamer said:


> Yeah, that's perfect, thanks. I have the non-magnetic version of this already. Definitely like the idea of being able to use it elsewhere.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help.


If your blower has some holes for mounting weights on top of the auger housing and your existing light has a square-ish handle, you can bolt it in place as well.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

We used to use the magnetic ones similar to this on the railroad. We placed them on flats and other equipment. Mechanics used them all the time as well. Not sure where they got them, but they worked great.

Actually, I may pick one of these up ... would work well for outside work, emergency or even in the shop.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

You could even look into something like this.









180 Lumen Rotating Magnetic LED Work Light


Amazing deals on this 180 Lumen Magnetic Led Work Light at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





It is not very bright, but for the price, just stick it to the machine when you need it. I am actually going to get one of these next time I am there. I will use it for other work stuff, and try it out this winter if I have to blow snow later in the evening.


----------

